# Jumping :)



## Vicizmax (Aug 11, 2008)

Here's two videos from my jumping lessons on Indy!
The january one is with my "old" trainer and the March one is with my new trainer..! Please critique both videos..! I have a competition on sunday, so it would be nice to get some advice and stuff.. 

January: Januar: Spring på Indy - HesteGalleri.dk
March: Marts: Indy - HesteGalleri.dk


----------



## equineeventer3390 (Mar 27, 2009)

Im not really good at critiquing from videos but I see 1 really big thing. 
your catching you horse in the mouth really bad over the jump. In alot of them you seem to be getting left behind and your catching him in the mouth. 
The ones where you didnt get left behind, it still seems like you have a tight hold on his mouth. it doesnt really look like your hands are moving any. push your hands forward up his neck about half way, or a little less since their only x-rails.


----------



## draftlover215 (Apr 2, 2009)

Okay, in the first video I noticed that you do not have much of a release on your horse. You want to give with your hands more over the fence. I'm not sure if he's a very strong horse where a crest release would be too much but definatly give him more of a release over the fences. Every once in a while it looks like you are leaning back a bit with your upper body, remember to keep a nice, straight line of shoulder, hip and heel.

Second video, now I see why you are trying to not release that much. He looks strong to the fences. Remember, you can hold him to the fence, release, and then bring him back to a hold. I like the look of your leg, shorten your stirrups another hole or two when jumping though and I think it'll look even better. Your horse is handsome! I had a horse who was very "hot" to the fences. I wound up doing some basic dressage work, teaching him to collect, give to the bit, teaching him to respond to half-halts, and he improved immensly over fences, so if you can I would definatly do that with him. You'll be amazed how once he understands what a half-halt is how you'll be soooo much more in control when jumping.

Honestly, I think if you just give more of a release over the fence you'll look a lot better. =) Good luck this Sunday!! Let us know how you do. What division are you showing in?


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

You looked great, but I'm no expert  I just wanted to say Goodluck with your show


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

Ooh I'm glad to see new videos of you and Indy. No critique from me... you two make a great team and are inspiring to watch!


----------



## Vicizmax (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks very much to all of you! 
I'll work on those releases, I do realize I have some trouble with them sometimes, probably because I'm scared I'll release too much and not have enough time to hold him back again or something.. :/

And thanks for the luck, I'm starting in an 80 and 90 cm. class!
I sure will try to get a video of it in here


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

You and that horse need to go back to the basics of jumping. 

You both need gridwork and I am surprised that your coach hasn't either seen this or is working on poles in front and after the jumps.


----------



## Vicizmax (Aug 11, 2008)

Spyder said:


> You and that horse need to go back to the basics of jumping.
> 
> You both need gridwork and I am surprised that your coach hasn't either seen this or is working on poles in front and after the jumps.


Please say what it is that looks so wrong to you in our jumping.. Like reasons why you think that


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

Vicizmax said:


> Thanks very much to all of you!
> I'll work on those releases, I do realize I have some trouble with them sometimes, probably because I'm scared I'll release too much and not have enough time to hold him back again or something.. :/


I totally know what you mean. Sometimes if there's a tight turn or my horse is going quick, I'm afraid to over-release and lose all my control. xD


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

The one thing that stood out to me most besides the releases was your leg - it swings forwards before and after the jump, so you end up like a waterskiier on your horse, pulling on his mouth and bracing with your entire leg. 
I would suggest going on the flat, and holding your two-point without touching your horse's neck at all - you can hover your hands, or put them on your hips, or out to the side, whatever you need, but really work on keeping that lower leg back and planted under you. Once you can do this and hold it for a few times around the ring, try a trot. Once you're good with the trot, do some walk-trot transitions. Once you can stay in your two point through walk-trot transitions without falling backwards or forwards no matter what your horse does under you, introduce the canter, then transition backwards and forwards through all gaits, including halt. 
Then go back to some ground pole work, and work lightly over crossrails. Work on your release over the poles and cross-rails. Most of your riding should be coming through your seat and legs, the hand is just there as a tuning guide. 
If you could have your instructor lunge your horse with you on, I think that could greatly benefit your position. 
You are a very brave, confident rider which is wonderful, and I think if you really put your mind to it, you could be a great rider 

This is the leg position you want:


----------



## draftlover215 (Apr 2, 2009)

Try working on your release over cross-rails, if you're nervous. He won't take off as badly after a tiny jump as he will a big jump. Trust me, I know how nervous you are about giving that release and then having him just run away. LOL I've ridden plenty of horses like that. You may see he's more eager to jump (not speeding up eager, but relaxed eager) if he realizes that he won't get caught in the mouth over the fence. A lot of horses rush fences because they are nervous for one reason or another. If he starts to realize that jumping is pleasurable (ie. "Oh wow, now I don't have her holding onto mouth over the fence") he may relax more going into the jumps and coming out of them.

After your show, go back to some cross rails and small verticals (2' or so), look up different grid work you can do, put trotting poles in front of jump too to keep him from speeding up. A great book you may want to pick up if you can is "101 Jumping Exercises: for Horse & Rider".  Oh, and like I said earlier, if you don't know how to do them already have your trainer work with you and Indy on teaching you two half-halts. They're awesome for a strong horse over fences! Hehe.


----------



## Vicizmax (Aug 11, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> The one thing that stood out to me most besides the releases was your leg - it swings forwards before and after the jump, so you end up like a waterskiier on your horse, pulling on his mouth and bracing with your entire leg.
> I would suggest going on the flat, and holding your two-point without touching your horse's neck at all - you can hover your hands, or put them on your hips, or out to the side, whatever you need, but really work on keeping that lower leg back and planted under you. Once you can do this and hold it for a few times around the ring, try a trot. Once you're good with the trot, do some walk-trot transitions. Once you can stay in your two point through walk-trot transitions without falling backwards or forwards no matter what your horse does under you, introduce the canter, then transition backwards and forwards through all gaits, including halt.
> Then go back to some ground pole work, and work lightly over crossrails. Work on your release over the poles and cross-rails. Most of your riding should be coming through your seat and legs, the hand is just there as a tuning guide.
> If you could have your instructor lunge your horse with you on, I think that could greatly benefit your position.
> ...



Hmm thanks, thats something i didnt realize untill you mentioned it!
But I have a little problem, when I put my legs more back, then I touch his sides, and then he thinks he has to run faster so he speeds up, begins to do hops, and so on..! I just know this because I'm always so careful about not touching his sides, unless I'm in the air (to make him lift his legs higher over the jump), or if i need to turn him, then I use my legs too. I think that could be the reason why my legs are so much forward..! So i plant them in the "hole", where the girth is where I cant really touch him by accident or anything..
Do you have any suggestions to what I could do about this..?


----------



## Vicizmax (Aug 11, 2008)

draftlover215 said:


> Try working on your release over cross-rails, if you're nervous. He won't take off as badly after a tiny jump as he will a big jump. Trust me, I know how nervous you are about giving that release and then having him just run away. LOL I've ridden plenty of horses like that. You may see he's more eager to jump (not speeding up eager, but relaxed eager) if he realizes that he won't get caught in the mouth over the fence. A lot of horses rush fences because they are nervous for one reason or another. If he starts to realize that jumping is pleasurable (ie. "Oh wow, now I don't have her holding onto mouth over the fence") he may relax more going into the jumps and coming out of them.
> 
> After your show, go back to some cross rails and small verticals (2' or so), look up different grid work you can do, put trotting poles in front of jump too to keep him from speeding up. A great book you may want to pick up if you can is "101 Jumping Exercises: for Horse & Rider".  Oh, and like I said earlier, if you don't know how to do them already have your trainer work with you and Indy on teaching you two half-halts. They're awesome for a strong horse over fences! Hehe.


Sounds great, and thanks! 
I think you're right, cause he only speeds up when i'm advancing the jump, and then he just keeps the speed after, unless I slow him down (obviously).. I dont really have a problem slowing him down, its just that after the jump, sometimes i get a little panicky so i pull too much, so he does a hop, and then he continues hopping because he wants to keep going, and i slowed him down too much too fast..  And then i have to get the speed again, and woops, there's the next jump, and if i change the tempo before the jump, i get a hit or a fall or whatever you call it.. :/


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Vicizmax said:


> Hmm thanks, thats something i didnt realize untill you mentioned it!
> But I have a little problem, when I put my legs more back, then I touch his sides, and then he thinks he has to run faster so he speeds up, begins to do hops, and so on..! I just know this because I'm always so careful about not touching his sides, unless I'm in the air (to make him lift his legs higher over the jump), or if i need to turn him, then I use my legs too. I think that could be the reason why my legs are so much forward..! So i plant them in the "hole", where the girth is where I cant really touch him by accident or anything..
> Do you have any suggestions to what I could do about this..?


You need to take him back to basics and show him that legs do not always mean go faster. 
Riding is mostly legs and seat; most of your turns, asking your horse to round up, lateral movements, and your seat should ask for collection and bounce.. there is a biiiig hole in your training if you can't keep your leg resting on your horse. Your position shouldn't be compromised, the horse has to learn that leg on could mean something other than "go faster."


----------



## Vicizmax (Aug 11, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> You need to take him back to basics and show him that legs do not always mean go faster.
> Riding is mostly legs and seat; most of your turns, asking your horse to round up, lateral movements, and your seat should ask for collection and bounce.. there is a biiiig hole in your training if you can't keep your leg resting on your horse. Your position shouldn't be compromised, the horse has to learn that leg on could mean something other than "go faster."


Yea, ok.. Problem is i only jump him once a week and thats it, so i cant really practice that so much..! But I'll try to work on it when I'm warming up and possibly while i'm jumping, if he's not too hyped up..!

I'll be working on my hands/releases and legs, and when I think there's an improvement I'll post another video, and i hope you'll be there to critique again..!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

In my opinion, it is a concern you should bring up with your coach... I am surprised that they haven't noticed it... and in all honesty, if they don't do anything to help your position, I wold find a new coach... they are doing nothing for you by letting it slip.
Again, you are a rider with potential, I would hate to see that squandered by the wrong coach


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

> I am surprised that they haven't noticed it... and in all honesty, if they don't do anything to help your position, I wold find a new coach... they are doing nothing for you by letting it slip.
> Again, you are a rider with potential, I would hate to see that squandered by the wrong coach


 

Ahhhh, my biggest beef.

Uneducated Coaches turning out Uneducaed Riders.

How often do we see coaches allowing students to jump, before they should be. Not teaching them the strong fundamentals and basics on the flat first and not permitting holes in their students training.

How often do we see pictures and video's of riders going over fences - with form that should be correct, when it is not. 

We have too many coaches - who want the $$ in their pocket, so they let their students jump just to keep employee'd.

Tisk, tisk, tisk.....



Huuuuge peeve of mine.....but I will leave it at that......walking away now......


----------

